# colour line cutting effort



## StevieB (1 Feb 2007)

I have had a further go at a jigsaw, this time concentrating on colour line cutting. Three of the internal flowers have been fully colour line cut while the rest of the jigsaw remains interlocking. The line cut flowers are also fully interlocking internally. For an added challenge the border is irregular - I have not tried to put it together from scratch yet so not sure how difficult it will be. Its approx 12" by 9" and is 120 pieces.



























The art of colour line cutting, to me at least, seems to depend entirely on the image selected - get the image right and it is logical to then colour line cut internally for that extra challenge :twisted: 

As you can see from the back I now need to work on my puzzle piece style a little. This was cut entirely freehand but pieces still lack that distinctive style and uniformity in pattern that they should have. Currently its a whatever felt right at the time style with no effort made to get a uniform style or size. I was using this puzzle primarily to have a go at colour line cutting. Looking at the web and other cutters styles even though they are all different they are all uniform in their piece shape and style. I feel this is my best attempt yet, but still a ways to go before even approaching anything someone would pay for :wink: 

Steve.


----------



## chrispuzzle (1 Feb 2007)

Steve -

That's really lovely subject and I completely agree with your decision to colour line cut the blossoms, they cry out for it.

I don't think your cutting style lacks uniformity, at least, the pieces don't have a wild variation of style and the puzzle seems to me to hold together as a unity, if that makes sense.

Well cut!

Chris


----------



## PowerTool (2 Feb 2007)

Very impressive - like it a lot  

Andrew


----------



## wizer (2 Feb 2007)

very well done steve, you have a natural knack for this type of work it seems!


----------



## nickson71 (2 Feb 2007)

very nice puzzle ......Like it a lot


----------



## Gill (2 Feb 2007)

It's unusual and lovely



.

Did you find cutting the flower stalks difficult?

Gill


----------



## Carter Johnson (2 Feb 2007)

Steve, a great puzzle picture and a great puzzle.

As you know, I am a severe color-line cutter, but I have always held to the belief that cutting along those color lines does not eliminate the ability to have locking tabs to adjoining pieces. I cut almost everything along color lines, with almost every piece having at least two locking tabs, one of which must lock outside of its color demarkation. 

A matter of style....and your pieces look fine. When YOU are happy with them, they will then be perfect, regardless of whether anyone else can tell the difference.

Carter


----------



## StevieB (3 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments! Apologies for the delay in replying to questions - had a run in with a car on my motorbike at 50mph yesterday and am a little fragile! Nowt broken so should be scrolling again soon but SWMBO now insists I go to work by train for ever more  Ho hum.

Gill - the stalks. Yes, they were a pain to cut, primarily because the artist did not paint them in straight lines but with a slightly wavy edge - makes my cutting look worse than it is (honest!) If I had cut straight then there would have been sections of background showing which also would have looked bad - lesser of two evils really. 

Carter - I have not been scrolling that long, and only on a cheap machine. Each puzzle I do I get a little better at it, after all I am now cutting freehand rather than taping on a grid so thats an improvement right there! Trouble is I do not have an idea of what I want the pieces to look like so I am experimenting all the time. At the moment I am cutting one piece from the blank, then the next and so on one piece at a time working round the edge of the blank and into the middle. This results in slightly square pieces and makes them less 'random' or what others describe as a 'nightmare' cut than I would ideally like. However, doing some internet searching some people seem to do one long random continuous cut over the entire puzzle to get two sections, then cut those into individual pieces. I fancy having a go at that just to see how the puzzle pieces turn out and whether its harder to put together?! This makes no regard to colour line cutting so really suits a random picture or non defined image best.

At the moment I am still experimenting with techniques and styles, seeing what works best for me as the cutter, as a solver of jigsaws and what works best with each image. Eventually I hope to develop 2-3 cut styles based on the image I am cutting, although at the rate I cut them that could take a while!

Thanks for all your comments, really appreciate the feedback as scrolling can be a solitary activity sometimes!

Steve.


----------



## Greenfield Bob (4 Feb 2007)

Steve, Great puzzle. 
You did great work on it.
Thanks for posting the pictures.

Bob


----------

